# Ogólne > Badania >  co to znaczy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. w usg : w pecherzyku żółciowym bez ewidentnego cienia akustycznego polipy? złogi? co to znaczy ten cień akustyczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wer wr wer ew r werwer wer wer wer we we w

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak polipy to lepiej wyciac woreczek bo sie moze zrobic rak z polipow oczywiscie nikogo nie strasze ale lekarze tak twierdza. rowniez mam wyciety woreczek zolciowy. nie wiem co to znaczy cien akustyczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bez ewindentnego cienia akustycznego to znaczy ze nie moglo dojsc do pomylki spowodowanej bledem maszyny tylko w pecherzyki sa polipy lub zlogi na pewno

----------


## jok

A co ci lekarz powiedział?

----------


## tmantedw

<strong><a href="http://www.fakewatchesuk.ac.cn/jp/">最高のスイスのレプリカ時計</a></strong><br>
<strong><a href="http://www.fakewatchesuk.ac.cn/jp/">最高のレプリカ時計</a></strong><br>
*最高のレプリカ時計**腕時計の価格**最高のレプリカ時計*
ショパール時計
  US Dollar
  Euro
  GB Pound
  Canadian Dollar
  Australian Dollar
  Jappen Yen
  Norske Krone
  Swedish Krone
  Danish Krone
  CNY
Categories
ロレックスの腕時計
オメガの腕時計
オーデマピゲ
<a class="category-top" href="http://www.fakewatchesuk.ac.cn/jp/%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%91%E3%83%BC%E3%83%AB%E3%8  1%AE%E6%99%82%E8%A8%88-c-948.html"><span class="category-subs-parent">ショパールの時計</span></a>
<a class="category-products" href="http://www.fakewatchesuk.ac.cn/jp/%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%91%E3%83%BC%E3%83%AB%E3%8  1%AE%E6%99%82%E8%A8%88-%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%91%E3%83%BC%E3%83%AB%E3%8  1%AEluc-c-948_949.html">ショパールのl.u.c</a>
ショパールクラシックなレース
ショパールレディース
タグホイヤーの腕時計
<a class="category-top" href="http://www.fakewatchesuk.ac.cn/jp/%E3%83%81%E3%83%A5%E3%83%BC%E3%83%80%E3%83%BC%E3%8  1%AE%E8%85%95%E6%99%82%E8%A8%88-c-1036.html">チューダーの腕時計</a>
パテックフィリップ
フランクミュラーの腕時計
ブライトリングの腕時計
ブレゲの腕時計
ユリス・ナルダン
ラドー腕時計
ロンジンの腕時計
事前の腕時計
Featured - <a href="http://www.fakewatchesuk.ac.cn/jp/featured_products.html">  [more]</a>
<a href="http://www.fakewatchesuk.ac.cn/jp/%E3%83%96%E3%83%AB%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B3%E3%83%B3%E3%8  3%94%E3%83%A5%E3%83%BC%E3%82%BF%E3%81%8C566%E3%82%  92%E3%83%80%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%AB%E3%83%9E%E3  %83%BC%E3%82%AD%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B0%E3%83%AC%E3%83%9  7%E3%83%AA%E3%82%AB%E3%83%AD%E3%83%AC%E3%83%83%E3%  82%AF%E3%82%B9%E3%83%87%E3%82%A4%E3%83%87%E3%82%A4  %E3%83%88%E3%82%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%88%E3%83%9E%E3%8  3%81%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E6%99%82%E8%A8%88%E3%83%80%  E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%A2%E3%83%B3%E3%83%89-ec5f-p-6835.html"><img src="http://www.fakewatchesuk.ac.cn/jp/images//rolexbosswatch0001_/Rolex-Day-Date/Rolex-Day-Date-Automatic-Watch-Diamond-Marking-21.jpeg" alt="ブルーコンピュータが566をダイヤ  ルマーキングレプリカロレックスデ  デイトオートマチック時計ダイヤモ  ド [ec5f]" title=" ブルーコンピュータが566をダイヤル  ーキングレプリカロレックスデイデ  トオートマチック時計ダイヤモンド [ec5f] " width="200" height="150" /></a>ブルーコンピュータが566をダイヤル  ーキングレプリカロレックスデイデ  トオートマチック時計ダイヤモンド [ec5f]￥1001233  ￥25937Save: 97% off<a href="http://www.fakewatchesuk.ac.cn/jp/%E3%83%96%E3%83%AB%E3%83%BC%E3%81%A7%E3%83%99%E3%8  2%BC%E3%83%AB%E3%82%92%E3%83%9E%E3%83%BC%E3%82%AF%  E3%83%AC%E3%83%97%E3%83%AA%E3%82%AB%E3%83%AD%E3%83  %AC%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B9%E3%83%87%E3%82%A4%E  3%83%87%E3%82%A4%E3%83%88%E3%82%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%  88%E3%83%9E%E3%83%81%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E6%99%82%E8  %A8%88%E3%83%80%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%A2%E3%83%B  3%E3%83%89%E3%81%AF%E3%80%81-563%E3%82%92%E3%83%80%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%AB-ce5d-p-6832.html"><img src="http://www.fakewatchesuk.ac.cn/jp/images//rolexbosswatch0001_/Rolex-Day-Date/Rolex-Day-Date-Automatic-Watch-Diamond-Marking.jpeg" alt="ブルーでベゼルをマークレプリカ  ロレックスデイデイトオートマチッ  時計ダイヤモンドは、 563をダイヤル [ce5d]" title=" ブルーでベゼルをマークレプリカロ  ックスデイデイトオートマチック時  ダイヤモンドは、 563をダイヤル [ce5d] " width="200" height="150" /></a><a class="sidebox-products" href="http://www.fakewatchesuk.ac.cn/jp/%E3%83%96%E3%83%AB%E3%83%BC%E3%81%A7%E3%83%99%E3%8  2%BC%E3%83%AB%E3%82%92%E3%83%9E%E3%83%BC%E3%82%AF%  E3%83%AC%E3%83%97%E3%83%AA%E3%82%AB%E3%83%AD%E3%83  %AC%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B9%E3%83%87%E3%82%A4%E  3%83%87%E3%82%A4%E3%83%88%E3%82%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%  88%E3%83%9E%E3%83%81%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E6%99%82%E8  %A8%88%E3%83%80%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%A2%E3%83%B  3%E3%83%89%E3%81%AF%E3%80%81-563%E3%82%92%E3%83%80%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%AB-ce5d-p-6832.html">ブルーでベゼルをマークレプ  リカロレックスデイデイトオートマ  ック時計ダイヤモンドは、 563をダイヤル [ce5d]</a>￥608182  ￥26179Save: 96% offスイスETAの構造 - 更新バージョン1015レプリカロレック  の海の住人·ウォッチ深海 [94aa]
スイスETAの構造 - 更新バージョン1015レプリカロレック  の海の住人·ウォッチ深海 [94aa]￥660055  ￥26300Save: 96% off

      <a href="http://www.fakewatchesuk.ac.cn/jp/">Home</a> :: 
ショパールの時計
ショパールの時計
販売のためのショパールレプリカ時  アウトレット、卸売ショパール時計
あなたはレプリカ市場情報のための  切な場所にいる、と保証された最高  の製品を見つけること。あなたが所  有するショパールレプリカの時計は  の店です。私たちは、洗練されたカ  ュアルな外観またはに合うショパー  ルレプリカ時計の素晴らしい範囲を  っています。今では妥協せずに最高  を選択し、あなたの夢の時計と恋に  落ちるする時間です。私たちは高品  ショパールレプリカ時計の最新のデ  イン、そして今あなたのために利用  ショパールのジュエリーを持ってい  す。
Filter Results by:
  Items starting with ...
  A
  B
  C
  D
  E
  F
  G
  H
  I
  J
  K
  L
  M
  N
  O
  P
  Q
  R
  S
  T
  U
  V
  W
  X
  Y
  Z
  0
  1
  2
  3
  4
  5
  6
  7
  8
  9
Displaying *1* to *10* (of *10* products)

レプリカ161278-1001ショパールリュックシリーズメン  自動機械式時計（ショパール） [da96]
レプリカ161278-1001ショパールリュックシリーズメン  自動機械式時計（ショパール） [da96]ピエールの永遠のエレガ*最高のスイスのレプリカ時計*
*最高のレプリカ時計*

----------

